# Superbowl XLVII



## Davey Jones (Feb 3, 2014)

Why are we still using roman numerals? I learned it in Catholic school and havnt use it since.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

I was wondering that yesterday. It is so difficult to read, especially in lower case!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 3, 2014)

I see it carved on buildings but it takes me awhile to figure out the age.  Too many rules in Roman numerals.

Base two is easier.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

'Cause the look so cool...


----------

